# Wieviel Zeit braucht Ihr für ein Weblayout?



## suntrop (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Mich interessiert in welcher Zeit ihr ein Web-Layout zaubert.

30 Minuten, 2 Stunden ein oder mehrere Tage? Ich meine den Durchschnitt, dass es mal ganz schnell oder ganz lange dauert ist klar. Wie lange braucht ihr also für ein Screenlayout (für eine Kundenpräsentation), ohne die Veredelung am Schluss?

Mein Schnitt liegt bei 60-120 Minuten.


Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten. Grüße - suntrop!


----------



## Taiwaz (14. Januar 2009)

Gude,

die Frage lässt sich nicht so ohne weiteres beantworten. Das wäre etwa so als würdest du einen Architekten fragen wie lange er braucht ein Gebäude zu bauen.

Zeitliche Faktoren zur Erstellung eines Layouts für einen Kunden sind unter anderem:

- Was will der Kunde?
- Wieviel Geld ist der Kunde bereit auszugeben?
- Gibt es Datelines?
- Wird ein bestehendes CMS verwendet?
- Welche Technologien werden verwendet / Was ist zu erarbeiten?
- Gibt es eine bestehende CI in die die Seite eingearbeitet werden muss?
- Wie sind die Kommunikationswege? Ist es möglich direkt mit dem Endkunden zu kommunizieren oder müssen Entscheidungen und Korrekturen über mehrere Stationen gehen.

Von daher kann so ein Layout einen Tag brauchen, aber auch mehrere Wochen.

Grüße


----------

